# Call for Application (Academic Year 2012-13): MSc AEPT of CUHK



## mscaept (Oct 15, 2011)

Call for Application (Academic Year 2012-2013): MSc in Advanced Environmental Planning Technologies of the Chinese University of Hong Kong – an integrated technological and interdisciplinary approach, an international academic network!

Programme Introduction

The Master of Science Programme in Advanced Environmental Planning Technologies (MSc AEPT) of the Chinese University of Hong Kong (CUHK) was launched under the worldwide trend of low-carbon and ecological urban and environmental development. This one-year (full-time study) or two-year (part-time study) taught master’s programme is offered by the Center for Housing Innovations (CHI) of CUHK under the support of various long-term collaborators of CHI, especially the Science and Technology Committee of the Ministry of Housing and Urban-Rural Development, PRC, which is in charge of the implementation of low-carbon and ecological urban and rural development in China.
The Programme trains students on how to apply advanced planning technologies in practical urban and environmental design, planning and management based on an interdisciplinary methodological framework to deal with challenges brought by global climate change and rapid urbanization process. The Programme also equips students with systematic and scientific understanding and technical skills to discover, evaluate, analyze environmental problems and respond with urban planning and management solutions. 
In contrast to other traditional urban planning programmes, MSc AEPT emphasizes practical planning methodologies for environmental planning and other supporting technologies like numerical data acquisition and quantitative analytical technologies through urban remote sensing, scientific simulation, thermal infrared and spatial information technology, etc. These can be directly applied in the students’ professional career and future development. 
Programme Features
- Integration of advanced technologies into urban design and environmental planning, such as urban remote sensing, scientific simulation, thermal infrared and spatial information technology, etc;

- Renowned and experienced industry experts and policy-makers are invited to give guest lectures on low-carbon ecological urban design and sustainable development; 

- Strong links with top academic and professional institutions in China and overseas, which offer students opportunities for international and professional academic exchange and further studies; 

- Research outputs of the pilot study on the experimental site co-established by CHI and governmental agencies are integrated into the courses and provide students with opportunities for practice. 

Overseas Study and Academic Exchange

The Programme has established strong links with top academic and professional institutions in China and overseas, which offer students opportunities for international academic exchange and further studies. In September 2011, Prof. TSOU Jin Yeu, The Programme Director and Director of CHI led MSc AEPT students to an academic visit in Singapore. During the visit, students attended the International Green Building Conference 2011 and had academic exchange with professors and researchers of the Future Cities Laboratory (FCL) of Singapore-ETH Centre (SEC) and the School of Design and Environment of the National University of Singapore.

Who Should Apply
- Professionals such as urban planners, landscape architects, architects, onstruction managers,etc 
- Government officers engaging in areas such as urban management, natural and urban resource management, infrastructural and facility management, environmental protection, etc 
- Students with science, social science, engineering or related background intending to pursue further studies in planning and environmental management 

Application Deadline: 30 April 2012


Contact & Enquiries
Address: MSc AEPT, Center for Housing Innovations, Fok Ying Tung Remote Sensing 
Science Building, The Chinese University of Hong Kong, Shatin, N.T., Hong Kong, China 
Tel: +852 2994 0495 Fax : +852 26036515


----------

